# OCD Nebula, do I really need it?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ok, been thinking for buying Nebula but trying to cut down on detailing purchases as I want to overpay on my mortgage.

Here is my Alfa GT with Wolfgang Fuzion applied, my favourite wax by the way.










Here is my collection of waxes










And yes it looks so much better after I had the alloys done, lol










So is Nebula that good that I should buy it considering what I have already?

Thanks


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As a tight git I would just make do with the 3 at the back. lol.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me I prefer Phantom. Nebula Is however very nice. But seeing as you have 2 phantom why don't you sell one on and then buy Nebula  Simples


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Really need it ? NO
Regret Not buying it ? YES

IT IS SUPERB.

^ good idea from Alfie.

Alan


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Alfieharley1 said:


> For me I prefer Phantom. Nebula Is however very nice. But seeing as you have 2 phantom why don't you sell one on and then buy Nebula  Simples


Good point but Phantom is rather special


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Good point but Phantom is rather special


I need to try it then, bought one at xmas and not used it yet.
Was thinking about getting phaenna to put on top of it


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

As an owner of Phantom and Nebula i'm glad I have both in my collection.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Ok, been thinking for buying Nebula but trying to cut down on detailing purchases as I want to overpay on my mortgage.
> 
> Here is my Alfa GT with Wolfgang Fuzion applied, my favourite wax by the way.
> 
> ...


Why don't you buy one of the Nebula sample pots and see what you think before committing to a large pot? I have Nebula and OCD's Alien 51 and love them both


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got a feeling there is a 20% discount code at the moment dude :thumb:


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> Got a feeling there is a 20% discount code at the moment dude :thumb:


I believe there is! I saw something on their Facebook page earlier.

P:S this is a very good wax! Nebula and Alien 5:1 combined yields some very impressive results!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Your Alfa looks very nice with Wolfgang Fuzion :thumb: your fav wax is Fuzion did you try Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz Sealant and Wolfgang shampoo maybe is more important than buying new wax .


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

As said before,

Do you need it.....No
Do you want it.....Hell Yeah!!

Just stick your hand in your pocket as one last treat to yourself......then start overpaying your mortgage knowing you've enough wax to last a lifetime......almost!!


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

As said before,

Do you need it.....No
Do you want it.....Hell Yeah!!

Just stick your hand in your pocket as one last treat to yourself......then start overpaying your mortgage knowing you've enough wax to last a lifetime......almost!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Truthfully I bought this wax after I bought a sample pot of Alien51 and I've used Nebula on my car about twice, but in between I've removed it and used another wax which is a fantastic wax to have, and in all honesty I still haven't found a wax that compares to Nebula for its stunning finish it leaves on my paint. But am sure if you bought it and used it on your car then you will understand why so many of us are banging on about this wax.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Phantom is an amazing wax but doubt you will ever finish 1 pot let alone 2 so I go with the vote of selling one and buying Nebula.

Glad you started this thread though as I currently have a very similar wax collection to yourself and I keep asking myself the same question as I put a wax buying ban on myself for 2017


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Whichever wax you buy, You can't beat Wolfgang Fuzion. It's just holy grail sort of stuff

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Sa1 said:


> Whichever wax you buy, You can't beat Wolfgang Fuzion. It's just holy grail sort of stuff
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


It just can't be beaten in my opinion.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Andy

Pm me your address and I will send you a 50ml sample pot I've used of Nebula

Use it see what you think send it back to me don't send it back that's up to you as I'm not overly fussed but this way you can see what you think without buying it just yet:thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I was going to say that a sample pot won't break the bank but ROB has just made you an offer that you can't refuse!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

would this wax work over a glaze?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Much like my wifes shoe and bag collection, no one needs that many waxes.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

AndyA4TDI said:


> It just can't be beaten in my opinion.


Yes. 
But also try Autofinesse Illusion, It's warmer than fuzion but also a very very wet wax

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ordered nebula & alien 51 which is waiting for me at work. As an owner of a lot of nice waxes I have high hopes for them after hearing & seeing great results


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

magpieV6 said:


> Ordered nebula & alien 51 which is waiting for me at work. As an owner of a lot of nice waxes I have high hopes for them after hearing & seeing great results


Trust me...you won't be disappointed


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

R0B said:


> Andy
> 
> Pm me your address and I will send you a 50ml sample pot I've used of Nebula
> 
> Use it see what you think send it back to me don't send it back that's up to you as I'm not overly fussed but this way you can see what you think without buying it just yet:thumb:


Very generous, much appreciated. Will buy a sample pot.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Need some advice before my spring detail please. 
Are these two waxes, layered,glossier than blackfire gep afpp and midnight sun? 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Another very satisfied Nebula user here, I've never had as many comments about the car as I have had with Nebula applied. 

I spotted on their Facebook page that they've 20% off Nebula and Alien 51 this week with SPRING20 code.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I actually prefer alien 51...found it a bit nicer to use and very similar in the looks department .both brilliant mind


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

That's a stunning wax collection you have there Andy, some great ones in there.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

O.C.D Waxes said:


> That's a stunning wax collection you have there Andy, some great ones in there.


I am sure that I just added two more, full size Alien 51 and Nebula ordered.:lol:


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, I hope they measure up for you in comparison as there are some strong performers in your collection but your order should be with you by the weekend so you'll have to let me know what you think if you get the chance to try Alien:51 or Nebula. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am sure that I just added two more, full size Alien 51 and Nebula ordered.:lol:


Knew you would in the end - You won't regret it!:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

cleslie said:


> Knew you would in the end - You won't regret it!:thumb:


Took the advice and sold a pot of Phantom, the labeling on these 2 waxes is amazing.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you need Nebula? In a word, YES! The gloss is insane and is now my wax of choice.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Andy do please let us know how you get on with the new waxes.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> Andy do please let us know how you get on with the new waxes.


Certainly will.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Hacker said:


> Do you need Nebula? In a word, YES! The gloss is insane and is now my wax of choice.


Love this Mustang! Amazing!



AndyA4TDI said:


> Certainly will.


Should be with you by the weekend Andy, shipped on Thursday as promised :thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Well after giving my mothers RR Evoque a coating of Nebula a week ago I visited her today & I don't believe how clean the car still is,,even my mother commented how clean it still is even though she has been out in all weathers.At first when I saw it today I thought she had washed it but she hasn't.

Andy.


----------

